# Funniest Thing I Have Seen For Ages



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Stompsy (Feb 8, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


>



Watched this the other night. I especially loved the last reason. So good.


----------



## Foozil (Feb 8, 2018)

I see you and I have similar taste, Paul 
crikey he hearted my comment


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 8, 2018)

Haha legit!


----------



## Bl69aze (Feb 8, 2018)

That was gross to watch and I cringed


----------



## Nero Egernia (Feb 8, 2018)

But I like most of the things on that list.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Feb 8, 2018)

saw this a week? ago, someone should make a "10 reasons why you shouldn't visit america" methinks.


----------



## Foozil (Feb 8, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> Americans are stupid ( they can't even spell)


----------



## SpottedPythons (Feb 9, 2018)

Reasons not to visit America:
1. The wall might fall on you.
2. Crocodiles - they are everywhere.
3. The weather - rain in New York is worse than London.
4. You might go blind from the reflections off the skyscrapers at dawn.
5. Lack of snakes - it might kill you.


----------



## Lazreilly (Feb 9, 2018)

Both videos made me crack up ! Cheers paul and foozil


----------



## Stompsy (Feb 9, 2018)

Foozil said:


>



Obviously cherry picked but it's pretty scary that there are people this stupid in the world....


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Feb 9, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Granger Smith - Merica.


 Not enough guns. Nor enough shovels and snakes. Cowboy hats would help too.


----------



## richyboa72 (Feb 9, 2018)

Oh my god ,I was actually crying at that it was so funny, think it was more his response to the stupid list lol,makes me want to go even more just to meet him ,lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 9, 2018)

One reason to go to America... for the greatest sport ever invented - the PBR. YEEYEE!


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 10, 2018)

OMG people. This is not a political debate it was meant to be a bit of fun.


----------



## Foozil (Feb 10, 2018)

@GhoulGecko ^^^^^ maaaaan you've started something


----------



## GhoulGecko (Feb 10, 2018)

Foozil said:


> @GhoulGecko ^^^^^ maaaaan you've started something


Lol I didn't mean to!
Sorry guys wrong vid!


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 10, 2018)

GhoulGecko said:


> Lol I didn't mean to!
> Sorry guys wrong vid!



Thats not the problem.....same video series and I saw it and thought it was funny as. (Huge similarity)
If you guys want to talk politics thats fine but its always going to end badly. It always does.


----------



## Foozil (Feb 10, 2018)

Why can't we just leave _some _threads alone, guys?


----------



## Rob (Feb 10, 2018)

No politics please guys. This includes (but is not limited to) Trump/Halal/Hanson/Islam, etc. There are *plenty* of other places to discuss these topics. Thread reopened.


----------



## GhoulGecko (Feb 12, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Thats not the problem.....same video series and I saw it and thought it was funny as. (Huge similarity)
> If you guys want to talk politics thats fine but its always going to end badly. It always does.


Thanks Pauls Pythons!


----------

